# Self-employed freelancer & visa



## Sydneyluv (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi.

Is there a way to get a visa and permanent residence as a self-employed freelancer?

Thanx a lot for any kind of info.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sydneyluv said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is there a way to get a visa and permanent residence as a self-employed freelancer?
> 
> Thanx a lot for any kind of info.


The two routes re skilled migration are independent or employer sponsored.
You can have a look at either from Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------

